# Hot tubs vs. hot baths



## Guest (Jun 9, 1999)

Has anyone found a personal difference between the benefits of relaxing muscles, derived from using a hot tub regularly vs. just a hot bath at home?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Mee Poo! I find the hot tub with jets very nice when I have a specific area that hurts- i.e....that back-scapular area place. It also feels good on my hands and feet. It's nice for massage and circulation. We have a soft-tub portable spa which was nice until I started to develop allergies. I am very sensitive to the chlorine now (eye & nose irritation). Therefore, although more expensive unless you are putting in a new tub anyway, the whirlpool bathtub would be the way to go. I do get some nice effects from just a plain warm bath though. If you are one who is very sensitive to pain when getting a massage and don't like to touched because of it, maybe the jets would be too strong. I think I have overdone the jets at times and end up feeling sore in that spot(almost like a bruise). I am one who likes the "good hurt" feeling of a moderate massage, as when the right pressure is applied for a little while. It may hurt for that moment but feels better when pressure is let up, i.e., like trigger point therapy. What has been your experience? Have you been pondering whether or not to buy a hot tub?------------------


----------

